# Shortcut on Taskbar to specific Excel file



## Stelcom66 (Oct 16, 2016)

I have a shortcut on my desktop to a specific Excel file. When I drag it to the Taskbar, the shortcut is to Excel, not the specific file. If I right click it I can choose the specific file in a list. 

Certainly not a big deal but is there a way to put a shortcut on the Taskbar to the specific Excel file?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Pin Any File To Taskbar in Windows 10


In this article, we will see how to pin a file to the taskbar in Windows 10. Out of the box, Windows 10 allows you to pin only programs to the taskbar.



winaero.com


----------



## Stelcom66 (Oct 16, 2016)

That works like a charm with Windows 8.1, thanks!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Excellent. And you're more than welcome.


----------

